# Shavlik, Secunia top Windows Update alternatives



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"If you followed the instructions in my May 21 Top Story to build new systems without installing the trouble-prone Windows Genuine Advantage app, you may want to patch your PC using something other than Windows Update, which offers again and again to install WGA."
http://WindowsSecrets.com/comp/090528


----------

